# Help georgie boy landau 2540 ds



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help there is a Georgie Boy on ebay new at £59,000, can you drive it on a car license, is it uk legal re width, why when I viewed the makers site the 25" is not shown, are they any good !!!

Its only down the road and I didn't get an Easter egg so I thought this may make up for it. But I haven't a clue about RV's.

So any opinions welcome.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi
An excellent vehicle (I'm biased of course as we have just bought one - albeit a bit bigger). 
They are very nicely built and, and at that price I'd suggest you go and take a look - what harm can it do?

My only reservation about the 25 footer is the lack of a dinette, but thats just my personal opinion. Being a double slide model, you'll have bags more space than you would with a standard A class.......If its what you want, go for it!


Good luck
Linda


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just taken a closer look....I would however be a bit cagy as to the fact there are no slideout awnings - these are necessary to keep standing water off the slideout rooves as, in time, they could leak.....not a major problem as these can be added, you'd still be making a considerable saving over buying new from a big dealer.
Widthwise, you'll be within the limit as the main awning has been replaced by a roof mounted unit - not visible in the pics though unless I'm missing something :?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Linda can you drive it on a car license ?

Roy


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Roy

I'm sure you can as our Landau (see website) is under limit, just, and its 31 ft. Check details with the seller there will be a sticker inside one of the cupboards with the weight details on.

If unsure about anything or need advice, give us a buzz.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Linda


----------



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi you will have to check the DVLA site to see if you can drive it as it depends when you passed your test and what category you have on your license. 

Graham


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that however I passed before 1997.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The only help I can give you is ; to buy mine instead :roll: :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Sorry cabby it wouldnt work, stateside have a nice for sale however I was interested because of it being only 25 feet, and it appears to have somethink like a garage.

Still wondering why the makers web site does not show it.

May be out of production ?


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't like the one your looking at, please take a look at mine for sale. Also advertised on ebay Ebay Link

Cheers
Anita


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Still wondering why the makers web site does not show it.
> 
> May be out of production ?


Not a popular model in the US probably due to its size. We couldn't find ours on the GBA website either, they seem to have gone much lager with the 07 Landau models. Nothing to be concerned about - after all, car manufacturers change models all the time.


----------

